# Grandmaster Fred Adams turns 80!



## iron_ox (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,

OK, so I'm late getting this done, but Grandmaster Fred Adams - the man  that founded the first Hapkido Classes in the UK turns 80 this month.

To celebrate, I would like to give people the opportunity to send him a  video greeting in the same place - so put together a video saying Happy  Birthday, and whatever, and upload it to youtube and send me the link at  fred.adams.turns.80@gmail.com.

I will direct the links to the site I created for this and send it too him.  

If you can't send a video, send a birthday wish to the same address above and I will collect them all and forward them as well.

You guys have til Saturday to forward something to me and I will forward  what I get...not a lot of time, but I think it can get done!

Even if you didn't know him, feel free to get involved in this special event!

I don't care if you never met GM Fred, but he is special not only as the Founder of Hapkido in the UK, but as a man.

Now, I know there may be some of you that have had some issues with him  in the past, well for one second, put those behind you and send him a  BDAY greeting - if you did Hapkido in the UK, he created the groundwork  for that!

This is supposed to be for fun...so let's have fun doing it - OK?

Feel free to forward questions to me.

Mods, to spread the word, feel free to copy this to other parts of the forum!


----------

